# Best hole filler for AZEK?



## Kelly Painting

What is the best hole filler for exterior azek trim...nail holes...azek will not be painted after. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dincao

They make a two-part epoxy caulk that is very expensive and dries so fast that it's almost impossible to work with$23bucks a tube!!!...I would ask your local building supplier and see what he suggests...I tried everything for the same exact scenario last year and was dissappointed with all results of fillers i tried, botton line from far away it looks ok but up close it looks unfinished!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dmax Consulting

What is azek trim?


----------



## Kelly Painting

http://www.azek.com/


----------



## tsunamicontract

now this is a good topic kelly. I have nothing to share though . . .:whistling2:


----------



## tsunamicontract

I almost wonder if their adhesive is paintable and you have small holes that might work best. What size holes are you looking at?


----------



## Kelly Painting

Just very small nail gun holes..... sunk in just below the surface.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Thats what I though. I just went down to the local home center and they said any good caulk would be fine. I asked about the adhesive, he said yes it is paintable (although I do not know how shrink resistant it is), so that might be an option too. Read the painting bulletin on it though, it says 24 hours between coats and use vinyl safe paint.


----------



## PlantainPainting

Get lots of little tiny (for signs) vinyl stickers and cover each hole.


----------



## slickshift

The jury is still out on this one
Guys and gals are still trying to find the best method under paint
Lightweight latex spackle
Wood putty
Siliconized caulk
Crack shot
...and of course the massively expensive Azek adhesive caulk
Each method has it's own drawbacks
...spackle must be coated right away (ir it falls out)
...putty must be sanded (a sticky slope w/azek)
...adhesive caulk excesses is best "chipped off" with a hammer and putty knife (labor intensive)

If you are not coating them....well then why the heck is Kellstar doing anything to them?!?!

Lol

But really, if your not coating them, I'd suggest the Bond'n'Fill/AzekAdhesive caulk and chip method
I can't say I've tried it, but anything else I've done wouldn't work for Azek left uncoated, so I'd suggest that


----------



## Kelly Painting

I brought in my trim guy to self-bid..the replacement of all rotted fascia
and trim on large house I've recently painted.....(I painted body first and then had him replace all trim) it looks great. Customer is super happy...just wants me to fill the holes and caulk it up nice...like he should, cuz we know how builders caulk..lol. ... So The holes will be filled smooth and then wiped clean for a uniform look. Just wondering what filler would be best... azek is a different product, non moister absorbent...so on and so forth...and will not be painted..if it was I'd have many choices for hole filling. But the holes will be just filled...so what does anyone suggest......is it only me who comes across azek allot now? It's becoming extremely popular and I figured some of you have worked with it..... I've already painted it on houses.


----------



## tsunamicontract

It has just been starting to catch on here. We are still in the vinyl and aluminum wrapping era.


----------



## PlantainPainting

The Bond'n'Fill/AzekAdhesive is a royal PITA to work with and a total scam - If I'm painting it (which I have done quite a bit of) it gets bondo (white cream hardener) if screw size holes. Spackle/crackshot it gets if finish size holes. If no finish is going on it no matter what you fill it with it will still look like crap eventually. Unfinished azek seems to like algae/mildew at least down here near the water, and once it stains it is there. Also , PRAY they used stainless nails/screws. Think about that vinyl sticker idea especially if it is the smooth azek- i actually wasn't messing with you- sign guys do it all the time to hide screw holes.


----------



## slickshift

It's been big on the shore for a few years
For some reason H/Os think it won't mold/mildew
Ha ha ha ha ha....
That's pretty funny

I started looking into coating it a few years ago when my carpy friends were getting call backs for mold/mildew and looking for a coating

Well, it m/m just like anything else if the conditions are right
The butt ends are exceptionally susceptible

Back then they had a deal with SW
You do the test, we'll spec the product
So older tech sheets spec SW product
(not so today)

The hole fills have always been an issue


----------



## Kelly Painting

Thanks guys..... Maybe some high end caulking....I'm not sure....but whatever it is, it will not be guaranteed or or get a warranty. He's pretty adamant about the holes (homeowner). Maybe I'll tell him that to fill the holes properly.... it will need paint...he'll love that..lol


----------



## tsunamicontract

Being a painter, I think azek should get paint anyways:whistling2:

but really, the stuff does not last forever or is maintenance free like they say.


----------



## daren

I have not run in to azek that was not going to be painted. We use putty/glazing to fill the holes.


----------



## Z paint

i would use one of those bright white lightweight spackles cause azak is usually white and it will match and u can wipe the surface with a rag...i would usually use glazing for all nail holes but it is an off white and might smear the surface..if azak gets stained or mildewed u can just sand and buff it out since it is whiite all the way through


----------



## mattysoftball

*Warning On Painting Azek*

GUYS MAKE SURE WHEN YOU GUYS PAINT THE AZEK THAT ONCE THE COLOR IS PICK IT IS A LIGHT REFLECTIVE COLOR PAINT ASK YOUR LOCAL
PAINT COMPANY.

I HAVE A COMPLAINT RIGHT NOW WITH A BUILDER AND MY PAINTER THAT THE PAINTER WAS TOLD TO PAINT IT AND NEVER HAD ANY SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS WITH IT SO HE PAINTED IT WITH SUPER PAINT AND NOW IT IS TWISTING UP AND ALL OUT OF SHAPE. ALL BECAUSE AS WE FIND OUT LATER IN THE BOX OF AZEK IS A LITTLE CARD THAT SAYS USE LIGHT REFLECTIVE PAINT !!!!! OR IT WILL WARP

[email protected]

if you guys have any questions about it


----------



## tsunamicontract

Thats why the painting data sheet says use a "vinyl safe" (read: light reflective) paint. The new formulation of superpaint is vinyl safe however. The painting instructions say it has to have a LVR of at least 55 so you could check with your rep or store on that at least.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Yep, I think most competent painters would now the rules on painting it. I also was aware of the LRV of 55 too.


----------



## mattysoftball

TSNUNAMI
I AM A REP FOR SW/DURON/MAB/...................:thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract

Matty, it would be great if you could just turn off your caps lock key for us :thumbup:

What LRV does super paint have? Does the LRV change with sheen and color?


----------



## tsunamicontract

Back to the OP. I am sure the best hole filler is toothpaste :whistling2:


----------



## MAK-Deco

tsunamicontract said:


> Matty, it would be great if you could just turn off your caps lock key for us :thumbup:
> 
> What LRV does super paint have? Does the LRV change with sheen and color?


Hey Tsun every color has a LRV number - old ICI/Glidden decks used to show the number right on the color chip. BM used to list with color name on the index part of the deck.(not sure if its still there will have to look today) You can ask you store and they should have the info. I know the gray I am using right now on some townhomes is a 54.


----------



## larscf

have you tried a wax crayon?


----------



## Bambampoop

I've always just used caulk with no problems...but we have not had to paint the Aztek yet. I am wondering if the caulk will "shine"...\


----------



## Alanenity

Kelly Painting said:


> What is the best hole filler for exterior azek trim...nail holes...azek will not be painted after. Thanks in advance.


Mowhawk stick putty


----------



## ICSCrigier

Kelly Painting said:


> What is the best hole filler for exterior azek trim...nail holes...azek will not be painted after. Thanks in advance.


Azek makes a product for this. Have the installers use cortex screws instead of nails. Then pay attention to wood grain direction when installing the plugs. Just make sure your hands are clean when plugging or you’ll see little black rings around the plugs.

Even if you don’t do the whole job with these use them within 10’ of doors and around decks. It’s worth it.


----------



## Packard

A local gas station used Azek or the equivalent for trim around the self-service pumps. All the joints were filled with caulking. The color is perfect, but the caulking gets dirty while the resin board stays clean. So it looks like gray grout around white tiles. It is not a good look. It did look good when first installed though. So I'm certain the contractor got paid.


----------

